# מונח



## dukaine

From ynet article אילת שמיך:"ספרים מתעלם מהערבים":

ומתחת לכל החוויה הזאת מונח העבר של המקום הזה, במטע הסמוך לחווה, כי ארבעים שנה קודם קרה שם משהו שקשור לכל הדמויות."

I'm not sure what מונח means here, and it's affecting my ability to understand the whole sentence.


----------



## trigel

ומתחת לכל החוויה הזאת מונח העבר של המקום הזה

"and beneath the surface of all this experience lies (lit. is laid) the location's past"?


----------



## dukaine

That makes sense.  Which binyan is it?


----------



## trigel

הוּנַח binyan huf'al, root נ-ו-ח
Morfix can be very powerful/helpful when you get confused as to what form a word is.


----------



## dukaine

I did go to Morfix, but I think I couldn't quite figure out what the subject was.


----------



## origumi

The correct article title is אילת שמיר: "סופרים מתעלמים מהערבים".

 for Trigel's translation of the sentence.

I guess confusion may arise because מונח as a noun means _term_.


----------



## arielipi

origumi said:


> The correct article title is אילת שמיר: "סופרים מתעלמים מהערבים".
> 
> for Trigel's translation of the sentence.
> 
> I guess confusion may arise because מונח as a noun means _term_.


To further expand the joy of confusion, הנחה as a noun can be assumption or discount!


----------



## dukaine

Thanks for the title correction, origumi.  I think I was typing too fast : )


----------



## hadronic

The difficult part with this kind of word is that you never know if it's a noun ("term") or an actual verb. On my first read I thought if was a noun, so it was a complete nonsense.


----------

